
Measuring Women Representation and Impact in Films over Time - infodocket
https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.03513
======
rurban
Bullshit: "Women have always been underrepresented in movies and not until
recently do women representation in movies improve."

In fact women were not underrepresented until the 50ies. Recent improvements
are still not approaching the pre-50ies numbers.

